
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (November 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
chrissnell
\+ Location: Manhattan, KS

\+ Remote: Yes

\+ Willing to relocate: Cannot relocate but can visit monthly and travel.

\+ Technologies: Linux, Kubernetes, Docker, Go, CoreOS Container Linux,
Jenkins, Graphite, Grafana, Datadog, Prometheus, Traefik, Chef

\+ Résumé/CV:
[https://chrissnell.com/resume?hn](https://chrissnell.com/resume?hn)

\+ GitHub / My Open Source projects:
[https://github.com/chrissnell](https://github.com/chrissnell)

\+ Email: See CV

\+ Security Clearance: Secret

I'm an infrastructure engineer with the skills and motivation to make your
infrastructure awesome! I'm looking to stay within infrastructure engineering,
SRE, or DevOps. Ideal role would be as the first ops hire with the potential
to build and manage a team down the road.

I'm actively interviewing and looking to make a move in the next couple of
weeks. Let's do this!

NOTE TO RECRUITERS: I do not consent for you to submit me to any companies
without discussing this with me first.

------
dustingetz
Philadelphia or remote - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

I co-made [http://hyperfiddle.net/](http://hyperfiddle.net/) which is JSFiddle
for Datomic.

Work history with screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

We are world-class UI experts as demonstrated by our cutting-edge open source
contributions to the React.js and Datomic ecosystems. Our bread-and-butter is
full stack UI work with emphasis on functional programming and React.js,
though obviously we can handle anything, emerging languages etc, the crazier
the better. We also enjoy reasoning about distributed systems and scale.
Clojure, ClojureScript, Javascript, React.js, Scala, Java

[https://github.com/hyperfiddle/hypercrud.browser](https://github.com/hyperfiddle/hypercrud.browser)

[https://github.com/jsdevkr/react-chatview](https://github.com/jsdevkr/react-
chatview)

[https://github.com/dustingetz/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/dustingetz/wingspan-forms)

[https://github.com/dustingetz/react-
cursor](https://github.com/dustingetz/react-cursor)

------
jcapuder
I am currently completing my second to last semester as an undergraduate
studying Computer Science and Mathematics. I expect to graduate in May, 2018,
and am on the post-graduation job hunt.

I am happy in any environment that presents me with the opportunity to solve
challenging problems, and that, ideally, is populated by others who are
invested in their work. Preferably the context of the work would be one in
which I can stretch my math muscles.

I appreciate that a fair number of employers have low interest in considering
an applicant as far away from their potential start date as I am, but I figure
it is worth a shot. Also, if anyone is willing to take a look at my resume,
and maybe to chat/lend some advice or perspective, I would be very thankful.

Location: Currently at school in Ohio, but looking to move back to NYC after
graduation.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: I'm open to the idea but really would rather be in NYC

Technologies: Python 3.x (pandas,numpy), Java, C, Rust, Unix Shell. Most
experience in Python, but I am a self starter and learn new
technologies/languages quickly.

Resume: Please contact me via email for this!

Email: capuderjames@gmail.com

------
mathman3141
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only and Western US is preferred)

Technologies: HTML, Python (Pandas, Numpy, Seaborn, Matplotlib), R,
PostgreSQL, MATLAB, Excel (Advanced), Tableau, Mode Analytics, Jupyter
Notebook, SAP Crystal Reports, looking to learn more...

Résumé/CV:
[http://randallhall.weebly.com/resume](http://randallhall.weebly.com/resume)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall](http://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall)

Email: randallhall [at] icloud [dot] com

Website: randallhall.weebly.com

After graduating with a mathematics degree, I’ve taken the opportunity to
teach myself Python, R, and SQL using Dataquest. With their project-based
curriculum, I have created a fair amount of projects and hosted them on my
website, which is listed above.

~~~
_jdams
Best of luck to you. I'm not hiring or run a business, but I enjoyed reading
your write-up and checked out your personal site. I'm now looking at the
Dataquest webpage and considering signing up. Been meaning to get into Data
Science for a while..

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, AngularJS, Ionic, JavaScript, TypeScript, UX (not UI / Graphic design), Front End Ops
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi/
      Email: william at williamghelfi.com
    

Born, growing up.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

I'm a UX Engineer. I research and create low-fi mockups for things, then build
them mostly with Angular and ngrx (a RxJS-powered Redux-like library).

My graphic design tool is CSS. I wrote, marketed, published, an ebook about
Bootstrap 3 for beginners. And, I'm a decent DevOps guy.

------
eli_gottlieb
Location: Boston, MA (no visa needed)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: sorry, not at the moment.

Technologies: embedded C; Linux systems programming; functional programming
(Lisp, Haskell, some Scala); Ruby on Rails; generic languages such as Java,
C++, and Python

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/eli-sennesh-412126b

Email: elisennesh@gmail.com

I'm looking for contract or full-time engineering positions. I've got passions
for functional programming, programming languages, low-level systems, and
probabilistic machine learning, but I also just enjoy learning new things,
gaining new skills. I've really been enjoying Ruby on Rails lately, and would
like to get into positions where I can do More Things rather than bury myself
in a niche.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

~~~
halfnibble
Would you be interested in joining a US-based project/consultant "matching"
platform? Check out sourcepanel.com and email jwedekind@sourcepanel.com if
interested.

------
fidz

        Location: Indonesia
        Remote: Flexible
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Java, Mobile Xamarin Android (MvvmCross)
        Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mufid
        Email: d2F6YUBmYXN0bWFpbC5qcA== (base64 encoded. decode it by pasting it into base64 decoder)
    

I design platform-agnostic software, construct software, help people write
software better and more effective. It is very thrilling for me to build high
performance, maintainable, and scalable software. I've worked on high traffic
systems with $1B+ monthly revenue and maintaining it at very high uptime.

Time wise, my experiences include 5+ years software development and leading a
team in various platform. My experience fields include Fleet Management
software, geography mapping, remote device tracking, credit card payment, SEA
payment, commerce (promotion, discount, voucher).

I have experience with various programming languages, such as C, Java, and
Ruby, but i code mainly in Ruby and Java. In fact, i am a fast learner and i
can grasp new concept in short time. By platform-agnostic, it also mean I can
learn current codebase rather quick.

In my spare time, i love to leverage developer communities by sharing some
insights. I was speaking in latest Ruby Conference in Jakarta about one of
important parts about software stability: understanding and preventing race
condition. The conf was here [http://ruby.id/conf](http://ruby.id/conf)

Going anywhere is fine for me. I need visa sponsor to work outside.

~~~
Lexandrit
I think you might find some suitable job opportunity (with relocation) here:
[http://bit.ly/2yqqaGc](http://bit.ly/2yqqaGc). Good luck with your search!

------
TrinaryWorksToo
SEEKING WORK -- Currently Interviewing, including a Big N company

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, JavaScript, Node.js, Loopback, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Android, Git, Python, Ubuntu, Linux, Bash, JSDoc, Bash, OAuth, SQL
Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXhTr3mBEXBHWbveucUMjY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: roshkins@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/roshkins](https://github.com/roshkins)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/rashiabramson](https://linkedin.com/in/rashiabramson)

I have a non-traditional background. My work, projects, and awards demonstrate
competency. References available upon request.

\---- My strongest skills currently are in front-end engineering with React
and Redux. I am also doing some work in connecting APIs. I learn quickly,
which I've demonstrated by winning hackathons with novel APIs and design
paradigms. Feel free to contact me at roshkins@gmail.com if you have a
position that might fit, or know of one, or are just willing to chat about
software engineering in person.

------
gremlinsinc
I'm a self-taught web developer.

Started out with geocities/css back in 98, more as a hobby than anything else.
Worked on some client work for phpnuke sites in 2002-2005.

Moved into technical support from 2005-2010.

2010 I transitioned to SEO/Marketing and back to web development (simple
wordpress stuff).

2011 I began self-teach ruby on rails from code school/codecademy. Around 2013
got hired to build an app in rails, but they wanted to host on hostgator. So
instead we went with laravel.

I fell in love with laravel and have been working with it as my go-to
framework.

My most recent contract gig (15 months) that just ended was a huge ecommerce
app with millions of orders, 100+ stores, and 10 developers. It managed a
multi-store restaurant chain. The main web app also interfaced with the mobile
app which was built on Ionic Framework.

Location: Provo, UT or Remote

Willing to relocate: Possibly.

Technologies: Laravel, Dusk, PHP, Css, Bootstrap, Angular, Ionic Framework,
Git, Linux, Nginx, Wordpress, Python, Ruby, PHPUnit, Agile/Scrum.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vSjoxGy72A_mUiVG...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vSjoxGy72A_mUiVGBb938qBPKpvBwTxU2RcOIk6xXMZpim379rLeeQRUv4J_ooV0tuYBMoKELkclUdu/pub)

email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

------
niceguy4net

      Location: Lagos, Nigeria
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript(Jquery, ReactJS, ReactNative), Ruby(Rails),
      HTML&CSS(HTML5, ES6, Webpack, BEAM,SASS,Bootstrap,Semantic-ui), Infrastructure(AWS, 
      Docker), LINUX(BASH),  Databases(Postgresql, Mysql, Redis), Elixir(Phoenix), Project 
      Mgt(GIT, Jira), Elastic Search
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mk6052g017eahcq/Oko-odion%20Andrew%20Resume%20updated%20%281%29.docx?dl=0 
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-oko-odion-42510697/
      Email: andrewokoodion@gmail.com
    

I am a Fullstack developer, who is frontend focused. I have a BSc in Computer
Science and a +3years experience in Software development. I did some C
programming for a network sniffer on my Linux box, back then as an
undergraduate student, when I was young and reckless. But now, I am building
the web, I specialize in frontend development, creating awesome workflow with
JavaScript technologies like Reactjs. I have experience working remotely,
Please feel free to shoot me an email.

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP,
Flux, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity(preferably freelance/contract atm) Check out my code/site and hope
to hear from you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
Ods25
Location: Milton, FL, USA.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Look at my hamlet on Google Maps, please relocate me.

Technologies: I'm a current Computer Engineering Student at Pensacola State
College, so far I know C,C++, and Python. In my spare time I repair computers
by freelancing for mostly fun and profit, and obsessively read through
technology-related books. I've read through “The C Programming Language”, by
Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie, and am currently reading “C Programming: A
Modern Approach, 2nd Edition”, K.N. King,“Reversing – Secrets of Reverse
Engineering”, Eldad Eilam, and "Controlling the Human Element of Security, The
Art of Deception”, Kevin D. Mitnick and William L. Simon, while simultaneously
taking classes, and managing my freelance technician business(I need a job to
further my knowledge, as I've learned everything I can from technician work).
My entire book collection that I'm slowly crawling through can be viewed here:
[https://i.imgur.com/yR5skVZ.png](https://i.imgur.com/yR5skVZ.png)

Résumé/CV: Email if needed.

Email: ods250@gmail.com

------
RickS
Location: Seattle

Remote: Sure

Portfolio: [http://ricksteeledesign.com/](http://ricksteeledesign.com/)

Email: In profile

I'm a product designer with enough engineering chops to have meaningful
technical conversations, and enough experience in regulated markets that
you'll be spared the months-long ramp of teaching the KYC/OFAC/508c type
acronyms. If you're tired of trendy designers who don't know what 'async'
means using the wrong chart for your data type, I might be your guy.

10 yrs of varied experience in govtech, fintech, and agencies across DC, NY,
SF, and now Seattle. These days I mostly focus on living style guides, modular
design systems, creating UI pattern libraries that scale across large,
unforgiving product environments.

I also have experience with print, manufacturing, motion, hardware
prototyping, audio engineering.... try me.

Willing to relocate: If you're near Richmond VA or in a region where the delta
between tech income and housing cost is more favorable than the west coast
metro markets.

Part-time consulting gigs are also possible, remote only.

------
git-pull
Location: USA (Central)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Python, Linux, Javascript (ES5+6), Backbone, webpack,
sass, spaCy, DRF, reStructuredText, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy,
handlebars/mustache, jinja2, Some C++.

Email: See GH/portfolio

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony](https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony)

Portfolio: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Github: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Sample sites: [https://devel.tech](https://devel.tech),
[https://www.hskflashcards.com](https://www.hskflashcards.com)

Sample projects: [https://cihai.git-pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com),
[https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-pull.com), [https://unihan-
etl.git-pull.com](https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com)

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Monroeville, PA

Remote: I'm open to the idea.

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Toronto, Canada only. I'm a Canadian citizen
currently working in the US. For working in the US if needed, I will arrange
my own visa)

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience(from frontend to back, though my pref is backend). See résumé
link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that the number of years of experience matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm fine with the young, wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs(or ones born with silver hair - like I was :)) who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords that should be meaningless to
you-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
NotKrisKelly
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, tvOS, Swift, AVKit, MapKit, EventKit, React Native, React,
JavaScript, ES6, Objective-C, Cocoapods, Fastlane, GraphQL, Postgres, Ruby,
Rails, Java, node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/)
or [http://kriskelly.me](http://kriskelly.me)

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

I'm a developer with 11+ years of experience on both web and mobile platforms.
Lately I've been doing tvOS apps in Swift, but I also have quite a bit of JS
experience and am very comfortable with React Native. In past years I did a
lot of server-side development, so I'm also happy to work on your app's API,
but I don't specialize in front end web development. Most importantly, I'm an
easy person to work with and I try to be an active listener who understands
what clients and customers want and need.

------
carrigan
Location: Durham, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C/C++, Ruby, Elixir, Python, HTML, CSS, Javascript, PCB
Layout

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/)

Email: brian.c.carrigan@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/carrigan](https://github.com/carrigan)

\---

I started out my career as an embedded engineer for 5+ years, writing firmware
in C/C++ and laying out circuit boards. During this time, I worked on learning
web development and working with some friends on a real estate startup, and
eventually made full-stack web development my full time job for the last 3
years.

I recently left my day job to begin freelancing on full-stack IoT projects. If
you are a software company looking to make a device or a hardware company
looking to bring your device's data online, I'd love to talk. I'm also
available for full-stack web development work in any of the languages listed
above.

------
afiffing

      Location: New Delhi, India
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
        
        Cloud Infrastructure: AWS ( Amazon Web Services), Azure, 
                              RackSpace, Digital Ocean, Google 
                              Cloud Platform.
        
        Server Provisioning​ ​Tools​:​ ​Ansible, Terraform.
        
        Server​ ​Monitoring​ ​Tools​: Zabbix, AWS CloudWatch.
        
        CI/CD​ ​&​ ​Source​ ​Control: Jenkins, Git, Bitbucket.
        
        Operating​ ​Systems:​ ​​Red Hat Enterprise Linux, CentOS, 
                           Ubuntu.
    
        Web​ ​Servers​:       Apache Web Server 2.2/2.4, Nginx
    
        Database​ ​:​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​​Mysql, PostgreSQL,​ ​MongoDB, Kafka, 
                           ElasticSearch, Redis.
        
       Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3ez5_8Y2yrMcmM4NG1ER0RLbnc/view?usp=sharing
      
       Email: singh.ashish.me@gmail.com
    

For DevOps Profile.

------
vayeate
I'm a full stack developer offering remote and part-time or on-demand help of
any variety. Doesn't have to be web dev - it can be data entry, calling your
cable company, or walking your dog if you live near me. It can also be a full
blown web project from scratch. Available to do work on short notice during
any working hours CST. Asking $25/hour cash or $35/hour through 1099.

Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack dev, typically working with Laravel (PHP) or
Node/Express and regular HTML/CSS/jQuery front end. Learning React/React
Native at the moment.

Résumé/CV: Can provide more on request, most notable project I built from
scratch and own is
[http://www.besiegedownloads.com/](http://www.besiegedownloads.com/) which has
had millions of page views since I made it

Email: email@besiegedownloads.com (since I don't want to permanently put my
personal email on a message board)

------
harrygeez
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Very (I mean, I'm young and I like a change)

Technologies: Web (JS, React, Webpack, CSS, Bootstrap, Bulma), Git, Perl, C,
Java, learning ML during my free time. Willing to learn anything new on the
job.

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO2wrQgT2TU7_QDqlK](https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO2wrQgT2TU7_QDqlK)

(recommendation letter upon request)

Website: [http://weijiangan.me](http://weijiangan.me)

Email: weijiangan@outlook.com

I'm graduating in December, will travel to UK/Europe from Christmas Eve to Feb
7, am happy to do a face-to-face interview during that period. I interned at
Configura and am currently writing an e-commerce PWA for my final year project
using Node, React, MySQL, HTTP/2 and ES2015+.

I have a strong attention to detail, and I like to focus on giving users a
good experience. If you are looking for someone to solve non-routine problems,
I'm your man.

------
noblethrasher
Location: Tulsa, Oklahoma

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to travel.

Technologies: F#, C#, T-SQL, JavaScript, XSLT, (X|HT)ML, SVG, CSS3

Résumé/CV: [http://rodlogic.com/rodrick-chapman-
cv.pdf](http://rodlogic.com/rodrick-chapman-cv.pdf)

Email: rodrick@rodlogic.com

I am a full-stack web app developer with deep knowledge of ML-style functional
programming, object-oriented programming[1], REST[2], and the design and
administration of relational databases. Helped 1.3 million people on Stack
Overflow.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11809477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11809477)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8944376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8944376)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3539412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3539412)

------
jayliew
iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Time zone: I'm can be available locally in-person to sync with your team
face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am remote
team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
jchio001
Location: San Francisco/Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java (and Java8), Python, MySQL/PSQL, Android, Git, Javascript,
React.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3-_7di4enQOOUIyY0k1Y09EVms...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3-_7di4enQOOUIyY0k1Y09EVms/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jchio799@gmail.com

I recently graduated from college cum laude, and I'm now working at Pinterest,
helping them migrate Python backend code to Java. I've pursued a lot of self
directed projects and had an internship at a sizable company in the Bay Area,
and right now I'm working on an Android application to provide routes & real
time departures for BART. Right now, I'm looking for the next leap in my
career where I can continue learning new things, building cool stuff, and
growing as an individual and as an engineer.

------
kodaline
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: GNU/Linux, Bash, Python, MySQL, SQlite, XML, XQuery HTML, Visual
Basic, Git, Access, Matlab, LaTex, C, (design graphics: 3dsMax, SweetHome3d,
Blender)

CV: available on request

Email: adelinadoncheva.georgieva@mail.polimi.it

I am a student from Politecnico di Milan, Computer Science and Engineering
Master degree. My main interests are: computer graphics, artificial
intelligence, cryptography, computer security, data mining, and recommender
systems.Even if I am an Engineer I rediscover my passion for interior design
and so I start to develop some home projects with 3D Modelling software. My
greatest passion, as a curious woman, is to learn new things, constantly. I am
very precise, I pay attention to any details and I like to be always in time
with any kind of deadline. I prefer a remote work because of my studies. If
you want contact me through an email.

------
ionis_
Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
oldboyFX
We are an experienced self-managing team of two who specialize in delivering
complex custom-built web applications.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we visit early and often

Email: ivor[@]codetree[.]co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION, RETENTION

Tech: Javascript (ES6+), React, Redux, d3, Webpack, npm

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/)

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SCALING, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-472363...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-47236320/)

\---

A sample project we built together —
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

------
catchmeifyoucan
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocated: Yes!!

Technologies: AWS, Xamarin, Angular 2+, C#, Node.js, Python, Apache Spark

Resume/CV:
[http://www.heyraviteja.com/resume.pdf](http://www.heyraviteja.com/resume.pdf)

Email: rlingineni97@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/rlingineni](https://github.com/rlingineni)

\--- New Grad Here.

I have a simple goal, it’s to solve many problems within the little time that
we have. That’s what I love doing, is solving problems. I'm a self-motivated
individual that loves working on weekend projects. I want to work for a
company that values high-quality work and is able to offer me autonomy in
doing my work. I can spec, design and implement projects end to end whether
they're websites or mobile-apps. I even do hardware projects, so working with
BLE or Networks is no problem for me.

------
wordpressdev
I am a "Full Stack" Niche Website Developer. I build end-to-end websites
covering keyword research, niche profitability analysis, site design, content
production, social marketing setup, ad network integration and SEO.

Most of these sites run on auto-pilot. Once you have some content into them,
you can let them rest and make passive income for you.

I am also into SEO and have started doing web scraping and scripting in
Python. Wrote a tutorial about it at [http://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-
python-beautifulsoup.h...](http://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-python-
beautifulsoup.html/)

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

    
    
      Remote: OK
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: WordPress (PHP), Python
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.kashifaziz.me
    
      Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
arsmoriendi
Self-taught software developer. I have worked extensively with Ruby, Python,
JavaScript, Java, HTML5, CSS3, SQL (MySQL/Postgres), Redis, Lucene (Solr,
ElasticSearch), and AWS, among other technologies, tools and workflows. I have
contributed to web-scraping frameworks, multi-vertical aggregators, social
marketplaces, custom analytics tools, REST APIs, and others programs,
applications and systems. Core tools: Unix, zsh, Git, Atom, Ruby, JavaScript,
English, paper notebooks, pencils, water and sunlight.

\---

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Remote: Yes, but negotiable.

Willing to relocate: Idem.

Technologies: Strongest in Ruby, Java, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Redis, Solr.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/1awo0zub2z7pkbu/short-resume-
en.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1awo0zub2z7pkbu/short-resume-en.pdf?dl=0)

Email: svankie@gmail.com

------
Declanomous
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: VBA, VB, Excel, Access, SQL, Python, Linux, Bash, USPS, HTML

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfahey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfahey/)

Email: dylan /a/ datafication /com/

I’ve been working in marketing and analysis for the past few years. I have a
BA in biology (AKA "Data Munging: The Degree") and a lot of CS coursework and
experience.

The technologies listed are the ones I’ve used in my most recent role in
database marketing. One thing I think I have that most other people don’t have
is direct mail experience. I’ve sent millions of letters over the past four
years, and I know the postal service backwards and forwards. So if you are
looking to expand your marketing efforts to direct mail I might be your guy.

------
deepest

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Possibly, but not outside of the USA
      Technologies: Python, C++, Java, HTML/CSS/JavaScript/SQL
      Résumé/CV: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~kawal/code/deep.gif
      Email: see resume
    
      I'm looking for my first job in software development after 10+ 
      years in visual effects for films as a technical director. I 
      worked at world class studios (Lucasfilm/ILM, Disney, and 
      Dreamworks) on killer films (Avatar, King Kong, Madagascar, and 
      the Matrix sequels).
    
      I have a BA in Applied Math with a CS focus from UC Berkeley. I 
      know my data structures and algorithms and have a strong record 
      of shipping product for demanding clients on real deadlines.

------
nimeshneema
I specialise in development and deployment of iOS, watchOS and tvOS apps and
currently learning macOS app development and Swift programming language. I
have a good understanding of Apple's user interface design paradigms (HIGs)
and what makes a great app.

I am always willing to explore and learn best possible technology for the job
at hand. I am inclined towards growing as a software developer by enhancing my
understanding of fundamental concepts and tools.

Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Flexible

Technologies: ANSI-C, Objective-C, Swift, Python, Cocoa-Touch, Git, Bash

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zxu8ylj6gxkbe6/Resume%20-%20Nimes...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zxu8ylj6gxkbe6/Resume%20-%20Nimesh%20Neema%20-%20iOS.pdf?dl=0&m=)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
vitalikis
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web Platforms: SAP Hybris Commerce, Adobe AEM (CQ). |
Frameworks\libraries: Spring Framework stack (MVC, Rest, JPA, Security, etc),
JSP, Thymeleaf, Vaadin, Apache Wicket, Java JCR (jackrabbit), OSGi (Apache
Felix), Apache Sling, Apache Solr. | Testing: jUnit, Mockito, Cucumber,
FitNesse | Methodologies\processes: Scrum, Kanban, Pair-programming, TDD
(Test-driven development), BDD (Behavior-driven development), Continues
Integration\Development\Delivery. | Others: Adobe Scene 7, Docker, Jenkins
(CI\CD), SonarQube, Fortify, Nessus, Talend ETL, AWS | Frontend: HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV: LinkedIn [https://goo.gl/xH2BV1](https://goo.gl/xH2BV1) / Detailed
CV upon request

Email: job@d7d.biz

------
Jemmeh
Location: Cleveland, TN, USA / Chattanooga, TN area

Remote: Yes - (I have worked remote tech support before.)

Willing to relocate: Yes - Only to Fremont/SF Bay Area

Technologies: VB.NET, SQL, ASP Classic, VBScript, Javascript, JQuery,
HTML/CSS, XML, Auto Hot Keys, Video Editing/Creation, BB Flashback Video
Editor, After Effects, Photoshop

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g9XolfP2bJbkTFFynsWhnujJ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g9XolfP2bJbkTFFynsWhnujJSRNk22WWydI_glXA3tQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: thejemmeh@gmail.com

Hello! I have been developing software the past 5 years and have also created
programming tutorial videos and writings. Listed tech is what I worked with
most but I’m always happy to learn more.

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL (admin, etc), PL/pgSQL, MySQL,
Cassandra, etc. When required, add in Ruby, JavaScript, Datomic, Arduino, and
so on... Really, I just use whatever the project is using.

Linux only. No Microsoft tech and that includes MSSQL, which isn't up to speed
for Linux in my experience.

Résumé/CV: I'm a contract developer and writer. Been at this for a while now,
and mainly specialize in fixing code or working on difficult data issues. I
seldom work on greenfield projects. I've never worked on a long-term contract,
but open to the possibility.

[https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Every project in my github, except the emacs conf file, is a fully functioning
system.

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
bwm
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: frontend (JS, all buzzwords), backend (Node & Rails), iOS, UX
and product.

Résumé/CV: [https://barna.by/cv](https://barna.by/cv)

Email: hello@barna.by

\------------------------------

I'm a full stack engineer with a founders mindset (I've interviewed at YC a
few times). I have over 10 years of experience across the entire stack:
frontend, backend, iOS, Android, UX and product.

I hold a masters degree from a top 10 university (Imperial College), have done
stints in academia (PhD dropout), big companies (Apple & Morgan Stanley) and
more startups than I can count.

The people that I work with tend to value my ability to go from a very loose
set of requirements to a very high quality product in an extremely short
amount of time.

------
tgudlek

      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tgudlek/
      Email: t@gudlek.com
    

I've most recently worked for a startup in health/fitness space as a data
engineer. Before that, I've spent 2 years in Search Quality at Google after
interning for Facebook, Palantir, and twice for a Palo Alto based startup
imo.im. I've competed in algorithmic competitions throughout high school.

I'm currently looking for an East Coast-based startup that needs a remote
full-stack/backend/data engineer, and is open to creative working arrangements
(such as spending portion of my time onsite or working 80%).

------
SenpaiHurricane
Location: Turkey/Ankara

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AngularJS, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Data Visualization Tools, Vue.js,
Node.js, Java, Spring MVC, SQL, PL-SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1h7z-lnnIWodnDWGhy0gpXG-
jDW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1h7z-lnnIWodnDWGhy0gpXG-jDW4XiDc4)

Email: hurkanakbiyik@gmail.com

Hi I am Hürkan Akbıyık,

I want to work as a "Full Stack Web Engineer"

First of all i need VISA for relocate. I am working with web technologies over
4 years.

I can create Web Projects with AngularJS, Angular2, ReactJS, MongoDB,
ExpressJS, Socket IO or Spring MVC. I am familiar with Bootstrap, Angular
Material (Material Design) and Semantic UI. But if my company want pure design
i can create pure projects.

I can also create backend systems for microservices.

~~~
Lexandrit
Check out this site: [http://bit.ly/2A9dEdT](http://bit.ly/2A9dEdT). I think
you might find some job opportunity with relocation that fits well with your
skills.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
mamcx
I have more than +20 years of experience building software. Mostly, as
contractor and "ghost" developers. Apps for Government, private sector and
other startups/software companies. Hired to do refactoring, tech upgrades and
rewrites in the same or another language. Full stack. Competent english.

Location: Envigado/Colombia (close to medellin) Remote: YES!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Python (django, django rest framework, flask), F#, C#, iOS (swift,
objective-c, xamarin), windows/osx native apps (delphi, .net), RDBMS
(PostgreSQL, Sql Server, Sqlite, Firebird, others...)

Résumé/CV:

[https://stackoverflow.com/story/mamcx](https://stackoverflow.com/story/mamcx)

Email: mamcx@elmalabarista.com / www.elmalabarista.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
timdev2
Full-Stack Developer with back-end focus

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Willing to Discuss

Languages: PHP, Java, Kotlin, JS, most recently. Willing to pick up others.

Technologies: Linux/BSD servers, experience with AWS services, orchestration
with Terraform and Ansible. SQL and NoSQL databases.

Availability: I'll have 20 hours/week of ongoing availability, starting in two
weeks.

I've been working as a developer professionally since the late 1990s. I love
supporting other developers by filling gaps in specialization, mentoring, or
just picking up the slack. I'm also comfortable working solo on "special
projects" so you can keep your full-time devs focused on product.

My CV embarrassingly out of date, but I'm happy to talk with anyone working on
something interesting.

Email hn at timdev.com

------
petcactus
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5,
CSS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-zx8FkuVSiY16SUdXCpYxCd8rIE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-zx8FkuVSiY16SUdXCpYxCd8rIEyXEv-/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sloquet+hackernews@gmail.com

Portfolio site: [http://www.stephenloquet.com](http://www.stephenloquet.com)

Primarily a front end developer (experienced with Node/Rails on backend) in
the Bay area. Built projects with many technologies which you can check out on
my portfolio site. Excited to hear about any opportunities available.

------
dileepui

      Location: Boston
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
    

Do you need someone with experience from startups to Enterprise application? I
got around 11 years of experience on web with javascript(& ES7), React,
Angular and Node js. Skill Set : HTML, XHTML, XML, CSS, BOOTSTRAP CSS, JQUERY,
JAVA SCRIPT, Backbone JS, React,Vue,Python FLUX Architecture (REDUX),
websockets, web workers,Webpack , Babel , ES6 , Mocha , Jasmine ,Underscore
JS,Lodash, Mustache , Handlebar, Angular JS, NodeJs, GRUNT, AJAX, PHP, Code
Igniter and ZEND Frameworks.

Email: dileepboston@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/dileep8014](https://github.com/dileep8014)

------
dariak
Location: Omsk, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django-rest-framework, RabbitMQ, Celery,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, JavaScript, jQuery, GIT, vagrant, docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/)

Email: dashaa2@gmail.com

My name is Daria, I am 37 years old. I am an experienced software developer
(more than 12 years of mostly Python, Django). I am a responsible person, get
along with people very well, love to work in teams. I am eager to bring an
additional value to a company I will work at by taking Scrum Master chores
(along with the development) or helping team lead with managing interactions.

------
lfowles
Location: Kansas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Location dependent

Technologies: C++, Python, Linux, Git.

Résumé/CV: See link on my website [http://lfowles.org](http://lfowles.org)

Email: See profile

Previously wrote software for x86 and ARM embedded Linux radio testing
equipment. Spent several months doing a deep dive into game development with
Unreal Engine 4. Currently learning Rust. I'm a quick learner and am willing
to pick up whatever tech is necessary for the position.

Most recent UE4 project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C-RmUZ5BYSw0AR-
gUTkk2y0a)

------
bwm
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, React Native, Node.js), iOS (Objective C &
Swift), Ruby, Postgres, Mongo, Linux etc

Website: [https://barna.by](https://barna.by)

Résumé/CV: [https://barna.by/cv](https://barna.by/cv)

Email: hello@barna.by

\------------------------------------------------------------

I'm a product engineer and startup founder, I am comfortable operating at any
level of the stack (mobile, web, backend etc), I can weigh up trade offs
between engineering, business and design requirements. Am very comfortable
with with a high level of uncertainty / changing requirements, and move super
fast.

------
legohead
Location: Irvine, CA

Remote: yes, prefer in-office

Willing to relocate: no

LA: Only if I can work remote most of the time

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: legoheadhn@gmail.com

Technologies: PHP, C, JS, MySQL, AWS

Currently full time, seeking new full time employment (no contract work)

Backend Web Development / LAMP / Anything really (I'll learn)

Worked at a startup as the first hired engineer and watched it grow from 7 to
over 150 people and 20 developers. I was the DB Admin for a multi cluster
master-master MySql setup as well as the main software architect. Daily, we
received over 1 million sessions and 1 billion HTTP requests. Currently
working as head of web development at a small company (1 other developer) and
have developed and maintained many backend services.

------
keviv
I'm a Full-stack developer having 11 years of experience.

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS/Vuex, Angular, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass, a little rusty with React.

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+novh@vivekgupta.com

Open for contract work as well.

------
mei10
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Spring, RESTful services, Database (SQLite,
MySQL), UI/UX (Bootstrap, jQuery, CSS, JSP), ORM (ORMLite, Hibernate), Junit,
Cucumber, Jmeter, JSON, Maven, Ant, Gradle, Jenkins, Tomcat, Eclipse, Git
(GitHub), Android, Jasonette (iOS & Android), Adobe Creative Suite
(Illustrator, Photoshop, Lightroom, Flash, Dreamweaver, After Effects),
Autodesk 3D Max, Auto CAD

Looking for Java/JEE, Android Developer roles.

Resume - [https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY](https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY) and may reach out to
me at qimeitan5 at gmail dot com.

------
huhoang
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes, depends on location

Education: B.S. in Computer Science

Technologies: Java, Android Studio, Javascript, Python, HTML5, CSS, C++,
PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxhEa5K5HYUJVDhXVXIyMnBNSm...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxhEa5K5HYUJVDhXVXIyMnBNSm8)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/huynhhoang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/huynhhoang/)

Email: itshuynh@gmail.com

I'm a recent graduate from UC Davis looking for new grad positions in Software
Development / Mobile Development / Web Development

------
live3dio
I'm a serial founder who's had three funded startups related to real time 3D
reconstruction for sports, and I've raised a combined 3.6M for them.

I have several US and international PCT patents in 3D reconstruction,
distribution of parallel processing, and distribution of 3D scenes(two granted
so far). My areas of expertise are computer vision and machine learning, but
I'm also a full stack generalist who's maintained and run entire services like
Atmosphir(jboss and unity) and Gostands(nodejs, ios, and android). I've hired
and mentored brilliant teams to build cutting edge solutions like real time 3D
reconstruction with the Tennis Channel.

I like solving hard problems, and I don't give up easily. I'm actively looking
for a smaller interesting startup where I could make a meaningful
contribution(including interesting startups completely unrelated to CV/ML).

Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: GPGPU(Cuda, openCL, and my own JS framework Atlas), Computer
Vision and Machine Learning(novel solutions in real time 3D reconstruction,
gait analysis through 3D points, chatbots, and image recognition), Nodejs,
JS(React, Redux), C, C++, Java, Python, Golang, Nosql, Docker, Android, IOS,
OpenVR

Resume: Happy to send over email

Email: rohanarun@gmail.com

Granted Patents:

[https://www.google.com/patents/US9417911](https://www.google.com/patents/US9417911)
[https://www.google.com/patents/US9672066](https://www.google.com/patents/US9672066)

Demos:

[https://youtu.be/3uo4wS-D8tc](https://youtu.be/3uo4wS-D8tc)
[https://youtu.be/u0ZqIzQp0sA](https://youtu.be/u0ZqIzQp0sA)
[https://youtu.be/P34CP7JlUhY](https://youtu.be/P34CP7JlUhY)
[https://youtu.be/EnPWBArA6zA](https://youtu.be/EnPWBArA6zA)

------
ellipticaldoor
Location: Spain

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Website: [https://ellipticaldoor.com/](https://ellipticaldoor.com/)

Email: dorta.miguel@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://ellipticaldoor.com/img/Dorta_Miguel_CV.pdf](https://ellipticaldoor.com/img/Dorta_Miguel_CV.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/migueldorta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/migueldorta/)

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, MongoDB, linux sysadmin, Node.js, Sass, Pug

I'm a full stack web developer with 4 years of experience. Feel free to send
an email!

------
nguer092
Location: Miami, FL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Swift,
Objective C, Xcode, Git, Javascript, HMTL/CSS, AWS Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/izwm1gftlt4](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/izwm1gftlt4)
Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolas-
guerrero-98843572/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolas-guerrero-98843572/)
Website: www.groupwrites.com Email: nicolasjguerrero@gmail.com Status: iOS
bootcamp grad

------
fazalsa1
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Java, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Verilog HDL, Keras,
TensorFlow, OpenGL, Node.js, Computer Architecture, Distributed Systems,
Machine Learning, Operating Systems

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cJAxAVm5wRalRmUXVwS1hsTEE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cJAxAVm5wRalRmUXVwS1hsTEE/view)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/salman-
fazal-217197b6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/salman-fazal-217197b6/)

email: salman.fazal@mail.utoronto.ca

------
dabockster
Location: Tacoma, WA (30-45 minutes south of Seattle)

Remote: Not at this time

Willing to relocate: To Seattle, not anywhere else at this time

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Handlebars, jQuery, Node.js, Sass, Java, C, MySQL,
REST, Git, npm, some Webpack, some C++

Résumé/CV: Send me an email please.

Email: steven@stevenbock.me

I do a variety of work all over the tech stack. I prefer standard libraries
over frameworks in order to keep my code clean and fast. I learn quickly and
am willing to work with many different software stacks and platforms.

Please be prompt if you choose to email me. I am actively interviewing and may
make a decision within the next few weeks.

FULL TIME WORK ONLY. NO CONTRACT OR CONTRACT-TO-CAREER.

------
nchan0154
Location: Hong Kong

Remote: Yes please! I've been working remotely with US based companies
consistently for the past 2 years, I can make it work. :)

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: I'm full stack with a preference for the front end. Meteor,
Node, PHP, Laravel, a smattering of CMSes including Grav, Perch, Shopify,
HTML, CSS and its pre/postprocessors, Javascript, React, Vue, Git, Linux,
Webpack, Gulp, animations in CSS/GSAP/Canvas/etc.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.nicchan.me/about/](http://www.nicchan.me/about/), this
is my portfolio site

Email: nic at nicchan.me

------
Sgoettschkes

      Location: Vienna, Austria
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Clojure, Clojurescript, Python, PHP
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sgoettschkes/
      Email: sebastian dot goettschkes at googlemail dot com
    

I consider myself a fullstack developer with a focus on backend. I spent the
last 2 years working with Python/JS/Dart and Clojure/Clojurescript at blossom
(3-person, fully remote team). I am currently looking into either joining
another small team full-time (Vienna/remote) or contracting.

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: web, mobile,
desktop, data science, machine learning, cyber security.

My rate is $50/h for short-term projects and 30h/h for long-term ones.

My projects
[https://gildedhonour.com/projects](https://gildedhonour.com/projects)

------
matbram
Hi, my name is Matthew Mallard but most people know me as matbram. I'm an
experienced web designer and content writer (hobby developer). My clients are
always extremely happy with my work due to the amount of care and attention to
detail I put into every project.

Location: Selma, Alabama (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not really (but am open to talking about it)

Technologies:

• HTML

• CSS

• JavaScript

• Web Design

• Logo Design

• jQuery

• Inkscape

• Adobe Illustrator

• Adobe Photoshop

• Windows

• Linux

• Project Management

• Affiliate Marketing

• WordPress

• SEO

• Content Writing (all types)

• UI/UX Design

Resume/CV:
[http://matbram.com/matthew_mallard_resume.pdf](http://matbram.com/matthew_mallard_resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://matbram.com](http://matbram.com)

Email: matt@matbram.com | Skype: matt@matbram.com | IRC: Freenode server and
username is matbram

------
edan13
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Doesn't Matter

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: IoT, Big Data, SaaS, & building products that involves AWS
architecture, REST, SOAP, XML, JSON, OpenAPI, JavaScript, Python, J2EE, Java,
Node.js, Nginx, Hadoop & Cassandra.

Resume/CV: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/erick-
ho](http://www.linkedin.com/in/erick-ho) , email me for resume.

Email: erickdh9@icloud.com

\--

I've built different tech startups for the past ten years within monetization,
B2B, SaaS, and now with a keen interest in something new. Looking for PM or
Product Marketing roles only.

------
unao

      Location: Warsaw, Poland
      Remote: Yes please
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: RxJS (!), Rx, ReactiveX, Firebase, vanilla JS, DOM, React, React Native, NodeJS, Algorithms, WebRTC, MongoDB, Typescript 
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/2956115
      Email: hire [.] unao.pl
      Rate: ~60USD/h
    

Areas of interest / expertise:

* non-trivial projects using web technologies

* reactive and real-time systems

* rich UIs with sophisticated gesture sequences

* hacking DOM, extracting data from webpages, emulating user actions

* data scrapping

* chrome extensions

* video recording and webrtc

* user recording in browsers with pure JS

------
theglitchmob
Location: NYC (attempting to relocate from SF).

Remote: Yes, given SF or NYC salary.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, CloudFormation, Python, Linux, Ansible, Chef,
StackExchange, ServerFault, Google.

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

I would consider myself mid-level in the DevOps space and have been at this
for 4 years or so full time. Primary focus is Infrastructure As Code with a
very high preference for automating as much as possible using APIs and modules
like Boto3 in Python for AWS. Looking for something less of a "software dev"
position and more ops with automation work but open to possibilities.

------
otherview
Location: Cork, Ireland

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies:

    
    
            .net MVC MsOrleans, Node Vue ES6 Javascript, Nifi Java, Flask Python
            ELK Elasticsearch, Hive Kafka HDFS Hadoop, MSSQL MySQL, RethinkDB
    

Résumé/CV: Ping me an email and I'll send it on.

Email: otherview+hn_at_gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedrovgomes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedrovgomes/)

I'm a senior full stack dev with a degree in networking and a soft spot for
back-end development, performant APIs and big data.

------
polarnatt
I just graduated from college with a degree in CS (HCI-focused).

Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Can do (though not preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UX, UI, Linux, bash, Java, C, git, Sketch, JavaScript, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: [https://tianyu.ge/assets/attachments/tianyuge-
resume.pdf](https://tianyu.ge/assets/attachments/tianyuge-resume.pdf)

LinedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tianyug/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tianyug/)

Email: hi (at) tianyu (dot) ge (Alternative email also on CV)

------
TOTechWriter
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Technical writer/analyst - Office, HTML, CMS systems, JIRA,
Confluence.

Experience: SDLC, Agile, interviewing SMEs.

Documentation written: Install guides, admin guides, reference guides, online
help, FAQs, KBs, and chatbot content.

Analyst skills: Functional requirements, functional specifications

Other writing skills: Marketing copy, proposals, press releases.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonath](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonath)
anacohen2008/ (remove extra space)

Email: jonathanacohen at outlook.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Contracts: No, full-time W2 only.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
Soulforged
Location: London, UK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: I'm a
Programme Manager working on Payments projects for UK Banks I'm not proficient
enough to add any technology here, my strengths are in project management,
knowing how and why people make Payments and delivering quality products.
Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/rclelland](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/rclelland)
Email:d20clelland@gmail.com

------
snarasim5
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: System Design & Architecture, Natural Language Processing,
Java/JEE, Development Management, Scrum, Full Stack Development.

Software professional with 12 years of experience in application design &
development, technology consulting and leading software development for
various fortune 100 & top tier companies.

Looking for Engineering Lead / Sr. Consultant roles.

Resume - [https://goo.gl/gtJuw8](https://goo.gl/gtJuw8)

Email - snarasim5 at gmail dot com.

------
tempw

      Location: Western Europe (EU).
    
      Remote: Yes/Enjoy in-office but remote preferred if possible.
    
      Willing to relocate: Open to discuss.
    
      Technologies: Focused on Machine Learning Python based frameworks/libraries as TensorFlow and NumPy.
      I have experience as well in Full-Stack development mostly in React/Node/MondgoDB.
    
      Résumé/CV: Please request via email. You can find some of my work/code on github.com/carmezim.
    
      Email: hackernewshire@gmail.com

------
smogg
Location: Europe

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: only if remote is still possible most of the week.

Technologies: Clojure(Script), mostly reagent + re-frame for the past 2 years

Resume: Front-end dev with UX background and 5+ years of experience. Last job:
designed and developed UIs for a reporting system, reducing the time it takes
a reporting team to deliver PDFs to a customer by more than 50% (by greatly
improving usability). Before that did a complete, 6-month long redesign of a
startup and improved click-through rates by more than 20%.

Full resume upon request.

Email: oskar.zabik@gmail.com

------
advam
Location: Bloomington,IN

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C, MySQL. Mostly security related tools such as
metasploit, qualys, Nmap, wireshark.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/advmarat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/advmarat/)
Email: advmarat@iu.edu

Computer Science grad student at Indiana University, Bloomington. Looking for
information security roles (full-time). Greaduating May 2018. Past experience
in software development and information security.

------
nanxiao
Location: A Chinese living in Singapore now (not PR/citizen, just working
visa)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Singapore, Canada, Australia, U.S

Technologies: C, C++, Go, *nix system programming, Linux / FreeBSD kernel
programming, Embedded system, System performance tuning

Résumé/CV: [http://nanxiao.me/en/wp-
content/uploads/2017/11/Resume.pdf](http://nanxiao.me/en/wp-
content/uploads/2017/11/Resume.pdf)

Email: nan at chinadtrace.org

------
thekezi
Location: Central Florida, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node.js, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS (SCSS),
Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf](http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf)

Email: hello[at]keziyah.com

Website: [http://keziyah.com](http://keziyah.com)

Full stack developer and designer. Interested in:

\-- A full time full stack or frontend engineering role

\-- Freelance work

\-- Especially interested in design & development hybrid roles

\-- NYC, DC, SF, or remote.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably.

Technologies:- PHP Laravel,Python for web scraping/automation, Django/Flask..
learning Go these days. SEO and Market Automation tools, Bot development.

Résumé/CV: http:/adnansiddiqi.me/projects/

Email: kadnan@gmail.com

\-------------------------------------

I am a polyglot programmer, blogger, a data freak and a wannabe growth hacking
w/ 10+ years of experience in programming, data analysis and making and
implementation of tools to bring traffic on sites and automating marketing.

------
ivorr
Location: New England, USA Remote: If necessary Willing to Relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, C, javascript, SQL, Mongo, Kivy, Git, Theano, Sci-kit,
NumPy. Email: ivor_p (at) cox (dot) net Resume/CV: Email for CV & github

 _New grad; finished CS /Math at a decent school. Looking for a junior role in
anything data related. Very motivated and eager to learn. I'd be happy to
discuss my experience / qualifications further, just send me an email._

------
rheffern

      Location: Colorado
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX, Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview,NI Circuit Design Suite, Linux/Unix
    

I'm a bioengineer with a history of DoD experience. I've done a fair bit of
hardware/firmware deign, testing, and implementation.

    
    
      Résumé/CV: Happy to send on over!
    
      Email: robert.heffern(at)gmail.com

------
CptBland
Location: London/North Kent, UK

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Maybe with the right relocation package

Technologies: Golang, Java, JavaScript/web (node, jquery, bootstrap), Python,
AWS, Terraform; some misc data science stuff at undergrad level (i.e. R,
Scipy, Matlab)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jsh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jsh)
ulver/ (remove space) - please message me for a pdf/word copy of my CV.

Email: lightnix at gmail.com

------
artpar
Location: Bangalore, IN

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: golang, java, python, server side programming, client js,
nodejs, database design, mysql/postgres, kubernetes, ci/cd, architecture,
testing, benchmarking, vuejs, angular

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-
mudgal-8129604a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/parth-mudgal-8129604a/)

Email: artpar [at] gmail.com

I love writing code, looking to helping out teams and startups.

------
52-6F-62
_```_ Location: _Toronto, ON, Canada_

 _```_ Remote: _Yes_

 _```_ Willing to relocate: _Maybe. Dependent on a few factors. Otherwise some
travel possible._

 _```_ Technologies: _Javascript ( & ES7), TypeScript, NodeJS, React, CSS (&
SCSS), HTML5, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, PHP_

 _```_ Résumé/CV: _www.robertfairley.com | github.com /robertfairley |
github.com/robert-fairley | Email me for full copy._

 _```_ Email: _[https://keybase.io/526f62](https://keybase.io/526f62) | MD5:
cbdb79997bb3c2689d5e2129ef43c6a7_

\---

 _```_ Some experience with: _C# ( & Unity scripting), Ruby, Go, C_

 _```_ Brief Bio:

I'm currently working for a leading media company in Canada where I've
recently transitioned to the position of generalist operations software
engineer. There I've built micro platforms in a full stack role, HLS stream
diagnostic tools in a front end role, worked directly with art teams from
national publications located here and broadcast engineers from across the
country.

Outside of my current role I generally spend more active focus on web
technologies, but I'm delving into other scientific programming and machine
learning theory and application.

I'm currently enrolled in some preparatory coursework for my intention of
returning to the University of Toronto (where I'm currently on hiatus but not
enrolled) for undergraduate Physics in pursuit of a degree of the same. My
plan is to return part-time in the autumn 2018, and that plays a large part of
my future considerations.

My experience in the listed techs varies, but the main group I have between 3
and 7 years of solid experience, with learnings going back to my childhood
experimentation with BASIC on my parents' old IBM 80286. Web was the thing
that drew me back to computer programming in my early teens.

My background is in arts and humanities. I attended the University of Toronto
for 2 years before taking hiatus to reassess my way. I've previously worked in
music (performing part-time), film & television (electrical/management), and
briefly in automated manufacturing as a machine operator.

------
apurplecow
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: .NET, C++, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Cucumber, SQL.

Résumé / CV: Upon request.

Email: hn.hiring.2017@gmail.com

I work as an agile business analyst for the feds. I’m looking for other
opportunities NOT related to government contracting. I’m primarily interested
in opportunities that can allow me to leverage my agile experience, whether
it’s in product management, project management, customer success, or as a
business analyst. I’m open to relocation.

------
AnthoGac

      # Location: Paris, FR
      # Remote: it depends of the job location
      # Willing to relocate: no.
      # Technologies: 
        - Javascript(AngularJS, VueJS, WebPack, gulp, grunt, NodeJS, karma, protractor, etc)
        - Management(Jira, confluence)
        - Continuous Integration (Git, Jenkins, bamboo, travis, circle-ci, etc)
      # Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonygachet/
      # Email: anthony.gachet@gmail.com

------
jscholes

      Location: West Yorkshire, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python; Golang; desktop application development; large focus on accessibility and practical usability (screen reader user)
      Résumé/CV: Can provide upon request
      Email: james@jamesscholes.com
    

I'm a junior developer but also bring plenty of practical experience with
accessibility and usability if that's what I could help with.

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago, Il.

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment, but can visit monthly and travel.

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, Angular, Node.js,
JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX,
UI Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack, React

I have several years of experience and I’m looking to work primarily with a
well funded startup or large tech company, remotely.

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
nikitml
Location: Saint-Petersburg & Innopolis, Russia

Remote: YES (on-site can be discussed)

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Ruby (Rails), Bitcoin, Objective-C

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikita-
lozhnikov-42b2ba53/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikita-lozhnikov-42b2ba53/)

Email: nikitml@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/npenzin](https://github.com/npenzin)

------
OzzyB
SEEKING WORK

Location: Overland Park, KS, USA

Citizenship: British (Green Card Holder)

Remote: Yes, but some travel a possibilty

Technologies: javascript (raw, jquery, backbone, react, react-native), python
(flask, django), html5, CSS (BEM, LESS), redis, postgres, docker, git, project
management & architecture.

Resume/CV: Email

Email: hn@ozburo.com

Rate: $3k/week ($75/hr)

A seasoned (10+ yrs) Javascript front-end developer with solid backend
experience building full-stack applications and experiences for the modern web
and mobile.

------
muzani
I have done a few startups. Have some management experience in one successful
and several failed startups.

    
    
      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Very willing, as long as I can bring my wife and children.
      Technologies: Android, some JavaScript/Node.JS full stack, Parse Server
      Résumé/CV: http://syedmuzani.com/resume.pdf
      Email: smuzani (a) gmail.com

------
imperfecttommy

      Name: Edmond Meinfelder
      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: C++, C, node.js, Python, Linux, Bash, MongoDB, 
        Redis, MySQL, AWS
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Ryzy2dsfzyWnFES1JHNDFFZFU/view?usp=sharing
      email: edmonds.resume@gmail.com
      Note: 25 years of professional experience since gaining an MS in computer science

------
hackbot2000
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only to Seattle

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL, Node, React, Redux, Angular, Google
Maps, Git, Bootstrap, jQuery, AWS, Adobe Creative Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-6VGjWFaEdER0xMUWZzZUp6cFE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-6VGjWFaEdER0xMUWZzZUp6cFE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: NickLee808@gmail.com

------
tonym9428
If you are looking for an applied data scientist with strong experience in
time series analysis, statistical inference, and machine learning, please
reach out.

    
    
      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: open
      Willing to relocate: open
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
sophe
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python, UIs, APIs, DBs, test automation tools

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dereksisson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dereksisson/)

Email: philosophe+qa@gmail.com

I'm an experienced technical quality assurance manager and test automation
architect: I manage teams, define test strategy, build test frameworks, write
code daily.

------
nguer092
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Objective C, Xcode, Git, Javascript, HMTL/CSS, AWS

Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/izwm1gftlt4](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/izwm1gftlt4)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/feed/](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/)

Website: www.groupwrites.com

Email: nicolasjguerrero@gmail.com

Status: iOS bootcamp grad

------
rdudek
Rafal Dudek

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Possibility

Technologies: Skilled sys-admin working in healthcare. Looking for a career
change, currently studying computer science to be a developer. Current
skillset includes: Java, C#, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python, Django.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal/)

email: rafaldudek@usa.net

------
Androsynth
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: open to remote (have remote experience)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: general backend/full-stack dev: all popular scripting languages,
lamp stack, JVM

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/yasxbfng](https://tinyurl.com/yasxbfng)

Email: z.tester.account at gmail

I have not worked as a dev for a year due to personal reasons (not bad
reasons). I am looking to get back into the industry.

------
stepup2stepout

      Location:Los Angeles, CA
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Only within the Greater Los Angeles Area
    
      Technologies: Java, Javascript/Web
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tf667uy819zbiks/Andrew%20Berumen%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0
    
      Github: https://github.com/anbe6083
    
      Email: andrewberumen1991@gmail.com

------
n3stle
Location: Gdansk, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- JavaScript (React, Redux, jQuery)

\- HTML5, CSS3, Flexbox, CSS Grid, RWS, SASS, Bootstrap

\- Gulp, Webpack

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
marczyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-marczyk/)

Portfolio: [https://adammarczyk.github.io/](https://adammarczyk.github.io/)

Email: adam.marczyk90@gmail.com

------
tareqak
Location: San Francisco (current) / Canada (permanent)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Java, Scala (in no particular order, and also
willing to learn new programming languages too)

Résumé/CV: [https://tareqak.com](https://tareqak.com)

Email: tareqakhandaker AT gmail DOT com

Work authorization: Canadian citizen (would require a TN and/or would need to
reactivate a dormant H1-B)

------
lsiunsuex
Location: Buffalo, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere there isn't snow - Arizona, Nevada, Florida,
etc...

Technologies: Swift, PHP, AngularJS 1.x, CSS, HTML, Javascript, some C#, gulp,
JQuery, Apache, Rackspace hosting, AWS hosting, Wordpress

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgiambanco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgiambanco/)

Email: mgiambanco@gmail.com

------
shammascp
Location: kerala, INDIA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No for now
Technologies: C,c++ , java, android app developmet, HTML, web page development

Resume: email if needed

Computer science and engineering student at kerala technological university.
Graduating in 2019. Im very best at what i do. Been doung freelance work for 2
years now. Completed a handful of projects till date.

------
jelkand
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Seattle, Washington, Oregon, or Colorado

Technologies: Backend development, Python, Scala, C#, AWS, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackelkanderson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackelkanderson/)
Full resume available on request

Email: andersjack@gmail.com

------
andrey_utkin
Location: Ipswich, UK

Remote: Can do either way

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: multimedia, Linux kernel

Résumé/CV: [https://gist.github.com/andrey-
utkin/86c8e5c25374d2ec1d4bfac...](https://gist.github.com/andrey-
utkin/86c8e5c25374d2ec1d4bfaca2cfadbc3)

Email: andrey_utkin@fastmail.com

Specialist in Linux systems and multimedia applications.

------
guselnikov
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi/pdf](https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi/pdf)

Email: guselnikov@me.com

I'm iOS software engineer with 5+ years of commercial experience. Looking for
new opportunities right now.

------
wsaryoo

      Location: Bangkok / Thailand
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: I am working as Full-Stack using RoR, Python / Flask, Javascript / VueJS
      Résumé/CV: https://jingz.github.io/djing/resumes/index.html
      Email: wsaryoo@gmail.com

------
ReactDev
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Front End Developer .

Hi All!

I'm a Front End Developer with 3+ years of professional experience.

Skills:

– HTML (Responive), including HTML5, HAML, and multiple frameworks such as
Bootstrap and Zurb Foundation .

– CSS (SASS & LESS too) .

– Javascript (AngularJS, ReactJS, JQuery) .

– Test-Driven Development (SinonJS, MochaJS & ChaiJS) .

\- E2E Development (Protractor, WebDriver, Selenium) .

– MongoDB .

– Git .

\- REST API's .

Looking forward to calling you my next client!

------
decadentcactus
Location: London/Perth/Melbourne/Prague

Remote: Prefer no

Willing to relocate: Only to above places

Technologies: Python, PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, minor ops, Angular 1, node

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/paimoe/paimoe](https://github.com/paimoe/paimoe), full CV
available if needed

Email: hn@paimoe.com

------
faitswulff
Meta, but has anyone had success with these posts? Either hired or hiree
perspectives would be interesting.

~~~
taheca
Yep. Hired a top notch Devops Engineer off here not too long ago.

------
yaylegday
Software Engineer with a preference for working with the front-end using React
& Redux, but open to full-stack with Node/Express.

Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure, I'm young

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node/Express. Currently learning
Python/Django

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: helloworldrichie@gmail.com

------
ska80
Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: Yes (SE Asia, Europe or USA)

Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe or USA only)

Technologies: C, C++ (C with classes), Common Lisp (LispWorks), Erlang/OTP,
Java/SE, Golang, POSIX Shell, Git, Subversion, Docker, Asterisk. Currently
learning and will be using Kafka, Akka, Spring*

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: ska80 at gmx.com

------
sirodoht
Pragmatic engineer looking for contract/part time gigs. Available on US
timezones.

Location: Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Python, Django, React.js, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://sirodoht.xyz/resume/](https://sirodoht.xyz/resume/)

Email: theodorekeloglou@gmail.com

------
_s
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, PHP/Laravel, JS/Node/Backbone

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/as9NTy](https://goo.gl/as9NTy)

Email: shaz.web@icloud.com

Remote contract work, or F/T Tech Lead positions. No recruiters please.

------
smoqadam

         Location: Iran
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Need Visa sponsorship
        Technologies: PHP, Python, Nginx, MySql, MongoDB, Redis, Javascript
        Résumé/CV: http://smoqadam.me/saeed.moqadam.pdf
        Email: saeed.moqadam@gmail.com

------
milesstevenson
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (ES6), Polymer, React, Underscore, JQuery, Python

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/miles-
stevenson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miles-stevenson)

email: miles.d.stevenson@gmail.com

------
alashley
Andre Lashley

Location: Victoria, BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Possibly

Technologies: C#, .NET core/MVC, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Node.JS, Angular,
React, Flask

email: andre.lashley@gmail.com

website:
[https://andrelashley.github.io/index.html](https://andrelashley.github.io/index.html)

------
commanderpepper
Location: Westbury, NY (Near NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android Studio, Git, Gradle, Kotlin, SQL

Resume:
[https://commanderpepper.github.io/Humza](https://commanderpepper.github.io/Humza)
Ahmad Resume.docx

Email: ahmadhumza7@gmail.com

~~~
Lexandrit
If you’re considering relocation as an option (e.g. to the Netherlands), I
think you may find sth that matches your skills here:
[http://bit.ly/2yqqaGc](http://bit.ly/2yqqaGc)

------
Thoreandan
Location: Denver, Colorado (US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: DevOps (Build / Test / Release) - C , C++ , Python, Perl

Résumé/CV: [https://jonbailey.net](https://jonbailey.net)

Email: resume(at){ jonbailey.net; }

------
mnn7k
Hi, I am a seasoned mobile developer with 7+ years of experience in developing
small to large games and applications.

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but can travel to visit

Technologies: iOS (Objective C & Swift)

Email: waqasn1@icloud.com

------
poojaprakash
Yes, I am looking out for jobs in San Francisco Bay Area.

I have recently relocated to the US and currently based out of San Francisco.
I am a creative person with a background in Public Relations and Social Media.

Technologies - I do have the experience in handling Facebook, LinkedIn and
Twitter accounts and have used analytical tools such as Google Analytics,
LinkedIn Insights, Facebook Insights and also HootSuite Insights for analysing
social data.

Willing to relocate - Los Angeles and San Diego

Email - pooja.prakash04@gmail.com

Resume Link - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pooja-
prakash-0109714/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pooja-prakash-0109714/)

------
rublev
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: started with ASM/C++/C as a kid. did C in school for a bit. Then
I did a lot of game hacking and exploitation in high school. Went to uni and
did more C and PHP then dropped out. Did work in Python/PHP/Golang/Node on the
backend professionally. Great at design as well, and even better at frontend
(ReactJS/Vue/Angular/Ember + Redux/MobX).

Résumé/CV: Upon request.

Email: r _at_ rublev dot io

\- Worked in crypto building a bitcoin exchange for roughly a year.

\- Quit and have been day trading crypto for a couple of months now.

\- Building a SaaS billing platform with python+react/redux using ETH/BTC on
the side as well.

\- Working on trading side project with Haasbot and various other crypto
API's, working on my own trade executioner.

\- Worked on a few side projects with crypto API's and Stripe API, a payment
analysis engine that tracks valuable metrics related to your startup.

\- Worked my entire career in finance, started off at a bank designing their
mobile client+commercial banking apps many years ago.

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | iOS, Android, any JVM language developer | On-site | Full time |
Toronto

TradeRev built innovative solution that connects auto dealers all over Canada
and United States with a goal of moving wholesale inventory quicker, easier
(outside of traditional auction houses), and more efficiently (from the
comfort of your own dealership). We’ve recently been acquired by KAR Auction
Services ([https://goo.gl/qDZgFT](https://goo.gl/qDZgFT)) and are scaling up
our team to bring innovative solutions to the market faster. Checkout
[http://work.traderev.com/](http://work.traderev.com/)

The link above has all the openings we’re currently hiring, but I am the
hiring manager for data science team and am looking specifically for
experienced mobile developers on both Android and iOS and developers with
experience in JVM languages, i.e. Java, Kotlin, Scala etc. Interest in Machine
Learning is a must. Practical experience with TensorFlow, CoreML, OpenCV,
training and deployment of ML models is big bonus. The job is to bring
research projects from our Research and Innovation team to real products not
only within TradeRev but also across other subsidiaries of KAR. If interested
in data science openings please email me directly.

~~~
Peroni
Wrong thread. You want the Who's Hiring thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601729)

~~~
akbarnur
Darn, can't seem to be able to delete.

~~~
Peroni
Best bet is to edit the text and replace it with [deleted]

------
pwaai
I'm currently a sales engineer looking for companies with a product/market fit

    
    
      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: Progressive Web Apps, React/Redux, AWS/DO, JS/Python/PHP/Java
      Résumé/CV: will email it to you
      Email: click my username

------
ff7f00
[deleted]

~~~
Peroni
Wrong thread. You want the Who's Hiring thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601729)

~~~
ff7f00
Oops! Thanks for pointing that out

------
bennyjoseph
Allbirds | Several positions | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
Competitive Pay + Equity

At Allbirds, we’re on a mission to prove that comfort, good design and
sustainability don’t have to be mutually exclusive for shoes. We are building
out our technology team to tackle a variety of challenging problems as we try
to keep up with our explosive growth. As a direct-to-consumer product company
with a loyal customer base, we need your help to make our omni-channel mobile,
web, and retail experiences as delightful as our world-renowned shoes. We also
must turn our data into a strategic asset by significantly investing in our
data capabilities. If that sounds exciting, come join us! Here are our open
roles (click for more details):

Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack), Software Engineer Level 2 (Front End),
Senior Software Engineer (Front End), Staff Software Engineer (Front End),
Senior Software Engineer (Data), Staff Software Engineer (Data)

Benefits & Perks: \- Bonuses \- 401K match \- Free lunch on Thursdays \- Gym
membership (we take health seriously) \- Free shoes \- 40 hour weeks (we value
work/life balance) \- Friendly and diverse startup atmosphere

If you are interested submit your resume to the job posts here:
[https://www.allbirds.com/pages/careers](https://www.allbirds.com/pages/careers).
It will come directly to me.

Cheers!

~~~
Peroni
Wrong thread. You want the Who's Hiring thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601729)

~~~
bennyjoseph
oops my bad. will remove

------
alexnewman
Location: Alex Newman Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Sure Technologies:
Machine Learning, Devops consulting, DevSecOps consulting Distributed
Databases, rust pg extensions Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-
newman-758b78122/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-newman-758b78122/) Email:
Posix4e@gmail.com I do consulting at 10k$/day. I am willing to work at half
that rate depending on the company

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
It's hard to tell if you're pitching yourself as an individual or if you're
pitching your company.

~~~
fuzzy-logic
Interesting, I was curious about the downvotes. I'm pitching my company,
but... the company IS me, and occasionally some part-timers I bring on for the
especially large jobs ('migrate these six datacenters!', etc). Is this thread
only for non-C2C individuals?

